# UK Open 2008?



## Jude (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wondered who (if anyone) was intending on organising this, and if they had any ideas on the location/date of it? Thanks in advance, any info would be much appreciated


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2008)

well i failed miserably at organising an open, mainly due to funds, and the fact that i've just had all my second year exams *sigh*. i might have another stab at it over the summer.

there should be one in october/november time (someone correct me if i'm wrong!) and i think it's going to be in manchester if i recall! dan harris is organising it... i assume.


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

UK open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2008)

what about it joey


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope Breandon's friend is there.

I hope there will be a bit of multibld action too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2008)

joey said:


> I hope Breandon's friend is there.


i bet you do!
v11 btw


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Breandon's friend is there.
> ...


shh


CharlieCooper said:


> v11 btw


same to you!

I'll be there. Hopefully everyone who was there last time will be, and more foreign teams!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 24, 2008)

i hope it's going to be awesome. i will need to fly from germany  i wonder when we will find out an exact date...


----------



## joey (Jun 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i will need to fly from germany


Maybe I'll fly back with you.


----------



## Jude (Jun 24, 2008)

Well yeah, Manchester in November would be perfect  By then I'll be sub 20 average no problem ^_^ I reckon if there was a comp I could get at least 10 people from my school to come for a big day out


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 25, 2008)

well that would be cool. more the merrier!


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish all of these events were closer to me. South-West UK Open anyone?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 22, 2008)

i tried to organise one in bristol. i failed. willing to try again though! where are you?


----------



## Rama (Jul 22, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> well i failed miserably at organising an open, mainly due to funds...



Contact Seventowns. they are willing to fund competitions, well that's what I overheard Ton saying to Joey if I am correct.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 23, 2008)

i did try but they said they couldn't fund me because of there being another uk competition this year?


----------



## Jude (Jul 23, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> where are you?


Not sure if this is aimed at me, but if it is, I'm in Sheffield..


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 23, 2008)

just aimed at everyone! we could always all meet for some kind of informal cubing event?


----------



## gasmus (Jul 23, 2008)

joey said:


> I hope Breandon's friend is there



my friend? what about me!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 24, 2008)

gasmus said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Breandon's friend is there
> ...



you don't want to know  you really don't


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> you don't want to know  you really don't



Yeah, you, shhhhh.


----------



## Ron (Jul 24, 2008)

UK Open 2008 will be announced in a few days.


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

Oooh, great, thanks! *prays for leeds*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm rooting for manchester, i can fly there


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i'm rooting for manchester, i can fly there



I thought you could fly to leeds too. I thought I had checked that. Also, if it's in Leeds, some people can stay at mine! And we can have some good after competition unofficial events!


----------



## KConny (Jul 24, 2008)

London, and you can excpect to se me there.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 24, 2008)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i'm rooting for manchester, i can fly there
> ...



leeds is awkward, means a train and a plane and a train and a train and a train etc. :| manchester is direct from my doorstep


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

You can fly from Hannover straight to Leeds Bradford..?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 24, 2008)

lies joey ! that's hamburg i think, and although close, that's not hannover  it's fine, you can come and get me from manchester!


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> lies joey ! that's hamburg i think, and although close, that's not hannover


http://www.skyscanner.net/gbp/fligh...ds-bradford-from-hannover-in-august-2008.html
I know that's august, but it is still from Hannover (HAJ) to Leeds-Bradford (LBA). Unless Hannover (HAJ) is in Hamburg?


CharlieCooper said:


> it's fine, you can come and get me from manchester!


how nice of you to offer me the pleasure of coming to pick you up


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 24, 2008)

that means flying via southampton or... like.. heathrow.. surely flying to manchester and you picking me up is better! yeah i think so.  anyway, we have no idea where it'll be yet!

if it's in my neck of the woods (unlikely!) i'm happy to have people to stay!


----------



## joey (Jul 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> surely flying to manchester and you picking me up is better! yeah i think so.  anyway, we have no idea where it'll be yet!


I'm not sure on how you propose I pick you up?  I could get the train, and accompany you on the train back?  but you're right, we're getting ahead of ourselves, we don't actually know where it will be held!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Leeds either. My grandparents live up there, so accomodation would be fine =P Also, awesome cooking makes me a better cuber.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> I wouldn't mind Leeds either. My grandparents live up there, so accomodation would be fine =P Also, awesome cooking makes me a better cuber.



so true. joey get your recipes out!


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

I think he meant his grandparents cooking! Unless you meant I have to cook for you, which is a blatant disaster!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2008)

Hooray, I'll be there, wherever it is!!!!!! I'v been looking forward to this for a long time


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

joey said:


> I think he meant his grandparents cooking! Unless you meant I have to cook for you, which is a blatant disaster!



yeah you can cook for me! you can cook for everybody. i am now going to be upset if the venue is not in leeds


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I think he meant his grandparents cooking! Unless you meant I have to cook for you, which is a blatant disaster!
> ...


I can cook for everybody? :/ The most i've cooked for is two people before, and that nearly killed me  (although that was a candlelight dinner!)


----------



## Ron (Jul 26, 2008)

The latest information I have is:
Date: Saturday 8 November
Venue: Manchester United FC - Knights Lounge, Northeast Quadrant

Waiting for confirmation by Dan.


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2008)

Nooooo manchester. BOOO!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2008)

Manchester might be more difficult, but my brother is going Uni there, so I have -some- connection to the area.

@ cooking: I meant my Grandma's cooking. Seriously, super awesome; no offence Joey, but I doubt you'd be anywhere near as good. Not that I object to free food, mind.


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2008)

But can she do sub-15 avg12? :|


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 26, 2008)

joey said:


> But can she do sub-15 avg12? :|



she obviously puts all her efforts into cooking rather than cubing. perhaps you should do the same 

manchester is cool cool, i wonder what events there will beeeeeeeeeee


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2008)

I should quit cubing to cook? If you come live with me, ill spend equal amounts on both, or maybe 70-30 (30 on cooking)!

I want there to be multi bld.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 26, 2008)

i would like pyraminx!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2008)

I would like to _own_ a pyraminx.

I wouldn't mind a go on a 6x6x6 or 7x7x7, let alone a competition for it =P


----------



## joey (Jul 26, 2008)

We can't hold a 6x6/7x7 competition until next year.
Maybe we could hope an unofficial one


----------



## Ron (Jul 27, 2008)

Announcement and website are expected this Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you ron!


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

Ooh, I look forward to it.
I guess my travel arrangements will depend on everyone else who is going. If people are staying overnight etc (the foreigners probably will, and so will charlie [and maybe her crew if they come]). If so, I might be persuaded to stay overnight.


----------



## Escher (Jul 27, 2008)

manchester is good for me  (and Chukk). November is also great cos i'll have enough time to get to 2lookLL and sub-20 average... and sub-30 OH, and multi-BLD, and 4x4, and 5x5 and 6x6 and 7x7... pretty excited


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2008)

**** yeah! That's within walking distance of me.

Party at mine afterwards.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2008)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > surely flying to manchester and you picking me up is better! yeah i think so.  anyway, we have no idea where it'll be yet!
> ...


I am so disappointed Joey. Charlie is actually telling you to pick her up and you ask how? Your punishment is to write down all the pickuplines at least 10 times! 

As soon as I see more info I will decide if I can/will go to the UK Open. It is so weird to see people complaining about "far away" competitions in their own country.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 27, 2008)

Hopefully if it's in London it will co-incide with me suddenly being interested in visiting my cousins....


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> Hopefully if it's in London it will co-incide with me suddenly being interested in visiting my cousins....



You do realise it has just been annouced in Manchester.



AvGalen said:


> I am so disappointed Joey. Charlie is actually telling you to pick her up and you ask how? Your punishment is to write down all the pickuplines at least 10 times!


Argh, damn 

Arnaud, you should come!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2008)

joey said:


> Tim_Likes_Cubing said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully if it's in London it will co-incide with me suddenly being interested in visiting my cousins....
> ...



it's fine! i am staying in manchester! well that is the plan. i can only fly there friday and leave sunday, so i guess i will be doing some errrr tourism, in my own country :|


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2008)

joey said:


> Tim_Likes_Cubing said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully if it's in London it will co-incide with me suddenly being interested in visiting my cousins....
> ...



and yes arnaud, you should come!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 27, 2008)

*contemplates how best to persuade parents to transport me to Manchester to compete at the "Rubic cube"*

Meh, they aren't supportive when it comes to cubing per se, but they don't try to discourage me. I'll try find a way, whether it be loning on the train or something...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> *contemplates how best to persuade parents to transport me to Manchester to compete at the "Rubic cube"*
> 
> Meh, they aren't supportive when it comes to cubing per se, but they don't try to discourage me. I'll try find a way, whether it be loning on the train or something...



where do you live?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2008)

Nottingham.

2.5 hour drive, which isn't too bad.


----------



## Escher (Jul 29, 2008)

is it definitely happening? all the info i have is from here and i havent seen it anywhere on WCA and a quick google search didnt give me any joy...


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2008)

You obviously didn't read hard enough. Expect info on wendesday or thursday.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 29, 2008)

*waits patiently*


----------



## Ron (Jul 30, 2008)

Announced!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

registered! awesome.


----------



## joey (Jul 30, 2008)

3rd to register


----------



## Jude (Jul 30, 2008)

Woohoo, registered! Should be good!


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2008)

****. have registered (6th ), and put myself up for Head 2 Head against Bruchem, Vandenburgh, Gouly and Charlie (so far). I'd best improve A LOT by November!


----------



## Rama (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that ''Head 2 Head'' sounds awesome, maybe we should also do that at DM.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2008)

could someone clarify what exactly head to head consists of? i said yes... errr and... i have no idea what it is 

EDIT: rama yes yes yes yes!


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2008)

I vote for more unofficial events if we have the time! (or maybe just set up some timers in a restauarant/hotel room )


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2008)

im thinkin head2head is just give two people the same scramble and see who wins? sounds awesome. and difficult. compared to you guys anyway...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 31, 2008)

i wouldn't worry, i don't have as much time for cubing these days, i'm getting progressively worse if anything


----------



## Ron (Jul 31, 2008)

Martin Berger registered. Sounds like we will see a new world record for oldest solver.

Who can help me with the travelling in UK?
There are no cheap direct flights from Netherlands to Manchester.
So I have the following options:
- to fly via Dusseldorf (2 hours drive) for 60 euros
- to fly to another UK city and then take public transport
Please advise which UK airport(s) would be another good option. And how and how long travelling it takes from there.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2008)

You could try flights to Leeds? Yeah, I'm only saying Leeds because I live there  Then a train to Manchester, which is a short train journey, maybe just a bit over an hour.

From AMS Schipol it is an hours flight, with jet2.com


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 31, 2008)

ron - i will be living in hannover, you are welcome to stay with me and then fly to england. i plan to stay friday and saturday night, then fly home on sunday!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 31, 2008)

also worst comes to worst, you can fly to any london airport, or any uk airport in the south and we can stay at my parents home and then train it to manchester... i'm sure we can arrange something!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron: Flying from Schiphol will always be expensive because of Dutch taxes. Try flying from Belgium or Germany instead.

And to everyone: I am sorry to say I will not go to the UK Open. With so many tournaments I have made a promise to myself to only go to foreign tournaments when they are at least 2 days. I already made an exception for Polish Open 2008 because I think Polish Open 2007 was the best tournament ever.


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=ukchamps2008/index

Just thought i should put this here in case anyone is reading and cant be bothered to google it...


----------



## Ron (Aug 1, 2008)

@Arnaud:
Eindhoven to London Stansted is 126.98 EUR all-in with Ryanair.
That is not extremely expensive.

@Charlie
Thanks for your invitation.
So you are in Hannover on Friday morning and travelling home to UK on Friday? Then take the train to Manchester?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

ron, i will be flying friday afternoon from hannover direct to manchester (@13.25) staying somewhere (to be arranged!) friday and saturday night, then flying back to hannover on sunday at 13.00. flights cost 100 euros all together with flybe.

edit: sorry, i didn't make it clear that i will be living in hannover at this point


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2008)

AMS -> Leeds, should also be around 126 EUR. With Jet2.com

I also suggest you look into easyjet.com for flights to London, it seems they could be cheaper than Ryanair.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

joey said:


> I also suggest you look into easyjet.com for flights to London, it seems they could be cheaper than Ryanair.



but then getting a train to manchester is kinda annoying?


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, Ron already talked of getting a plane to London so... 

Come to leeds! I just want to say that Ron VB was in Leeds! And maybe even in my house, if he needed somewhere to stay! (and it is quite close to manchester anyway)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2008)

Cubing celebrities! =D ... calm down... =P

I'm still unsure if I'm going, but I'll need to find out soon for registration and whatnot.


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 20, 2008)

Manchester =/
That's too far for me.


----------



## joey (Aug 20, 2008)

Where do you live? Surely it can't be much of a train journey.


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2008)

how many can we expect? i know theres still a few months but 24 is a pretty small number of people...


----------



## joey (Aug 20, 2008)

Last year there was 33, but that included a teacher and her school class. So 24 seems reasonable. Considering it's hard to drive here, so not too many people will come from abroad.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2008)

How long do we have to put our name down?

Also, I think it would be good if we did a big cube solve (meaning, 27 cubes, aranged to form a Rubik's cube, and then solved by a bunch of people). It's something I've wanted to do for ages =P


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 20, 2008)

joey said:


> Where do you live? Surely it can't be much of a train journey.



I live down south  plus i'm 14 and my family/friends hate my cubing 

Also, I think it would be good if we did a big cube solve (meaning, 27 cubes, aranged to form a Rubik's cube, and then solved by a bunch of people). It's something I've wanted to do for ages =P

^ that is a great idea


----------



## joey (Aug 20, 2008)

Just save up some money and get a train. This is basically the only chance you can go to a competiton.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 25, 2008)

If you don't go, you'll regret it. This is the only chance you'll get in a while so just GOOOOOoooooooooo!!


----------



## Garmon (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going, even though it's far I have to go.
Also what about a Wales open some day?


----------



## Escher (Aug 28, 2008)

10 weeks and 2 days. am psyched anyone got any aims to get to or beat by the competition? mines a solid 17s 3x3 ave, sub-40/45 OH average, and sub-8 2x2. 
and a sub-11 PB


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 28, 2008)

Escher said:


> 10 weeks and 2 days. am psyched anyone got any aims to get to or beat by the competition? mines a solid 17s 3x3 ave, sub-40/45 OH average, and sub-8 2x2.
> and a sub-11 PB


i'd like sucessful blds, any time is good with me.

i'd like a sub 22 average i think for 3x3. i'd also like to just general improve my official times. otherwise i'm not really bothered, i'm just competing for fun more than anything because my favourite events aren't at the uk open.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 28, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I'm going, even though it's far I have to go.
> Also what about a Wales open some day?



organise one. i live in bristol, i tried to organise one and failed. i guess if i were sucessful though, it would be close enough to wales?


----------



## Garmon (Aug 29, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going, even though it's far I have to go.
> ...


Bristol would be good, you should try again, your more experienced, I don't even know any other speedcubers not even mentioning WCA delegates


----------



## Garmon (Aug 29, 2008)

Escher said:


> 10 weeks and 2 days. am psyched anyone got any aims to get to or beat by the competition? mines a solid 17s 3x3 ave, sub-40/45 OH average, and sub-8 2x2.
> and a sub-11 PB


Sub 40 solve average sub 30 PB? 2 look OLL and some PLL's in my brain and ready to go, sub 10 2x2x2 average, Clock!!!!
I'm too slow with OH so I didn't put it down.


----------



## joey (Aug 29, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 10 weeks and 2 days. am psyched anyone got any aims to get to or beat by the competition? mines a solid 17s 3x3 ave, sub-40/45 OH average, and sub-8 2x2.
> ...



No such thing as too slow! (except 10mins+ )(


----------



## Garmon (Aug 29, 2008)

joey said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


Should I mail Dan asking if I can register for OH aswell then? 3 minutes just then but with few weeks practice, I dunno.


----------



## joey (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, do it! It's fun competing!
I'm doing everything, but there aren't many events, so that's not much of an achievement


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 29, 2008)

yes yes yes just compete in everything! winning isn't important, having a good time is!!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there fewest moves? A bunch of people, going by that logic, would enter and probably get sup-60 solutions =P

And I still don't know if I'm going.

@ Escher: what do you currently average?


----------



## Jude (Aug 31, 2008)

Is it just me or is the website down? http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=ukchamps2008/index 

We need it back up so more people can register!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2008)

somebody emailed dan to tell him, but i guess it hasn't be resolved yet..


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 31, 2008)

How long have we left to register, or do we basically have up until the last minute?

And I am determined to be sub-18 consistently, even when under pressure, for November.


----------



## joey (Aug 31, 2008)

Registration never closes.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 1, 2008)

... even after the event I can register? =P


----------



## Escher (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, Garmon, i registered for OH after i initially registered. Right now, i "consistently" average 20-25s 3x3 (altho see my sig), around a minute OH, and around 15s 2x2 (I am actually ridiculously bad at this, compared to 3x3). I plan on finishing the OLLs by november. I have 69 days and i already know around a third so that should be easy... 
I think im going to conduct a study on the effect of energy drinks (specifically, one litre of nondescript energy drink, caffeine content of around 30mg/l) and cubing times. would shaky hand syndrome increase pops and lockups, or would the lower response times improve look-ahead/execution?


----------



## Garmon (Sep 1, 2008)

I get shaky hands so caffeine would not work for me at all.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2008)

I always have a cup of tea on hand when cubing, and that contains caffeine, but I doubt it drastically affects my cubing ability. Red Bull, on the other hand...


----------



## Escher (Sep 2, 2008)

i might do it this evening. warm up with an avg of 100, consume a litre of energy drink, do another avg of 100. im expecting a gradual decrease over the 100 (although my lookahead completely depends on my mood/stress), and then a sharper decrease over the next 100, or at least better consistency. i dont get shaky hands or jittery ness at all when full of energy drink, just more alert and excitable. should be fun!


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 2, 2008)

Im from the County Durham in the North East and im in the process of seeing if i can make it. I'll hopefully be there.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember Chris Hardwick once did a study on the effects of caffeine on (blindfolded?) solving. If you are really interested you should be able to find it (probably on speedcubing.com or yahoo-group)

I also did a "study" and concluded that warmth, physical activity and various degrees of "feeling happy " are very good for decreasing your times


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I am very sorry for the lack of website registration due to technical problems with my website. I am working on in what little time I have, and I the website will be back up very soon.

Thanks for your patience!

Dan


----------



## Garmon (Sep 2, 2008)

I registered already, but I want to do more events, do I mail Dan or do I register again? What should I do?
In the meantime I'm waiting for the website to come up and everything to be sorted.


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2008)

mail dan! i did what you did, (3x3 and 2x2) and then added 3x3OH and Head2Head, by emailing him. hes very friendly


----------



## Garmon (Sep 4, 2008)

Mailed, to do 4x4x4, OH and Head to head (I'll loose).
The comp is gonna be fun.


----------



## Escher (Sep 4, 2008)

its gonna be excellent  yeah im not looking forward to H2H with joey gouly and lars vandenberg & ron van bruchem... hah even with a 17s average, ill be completely floored. o well  p.s i got a 26s average doing slow/smooth turning. well pleased! sped up a little for LL admittedly.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2008)

I've completed my registration now so I'll see all you guys there. I am currently averaging around 30 but hopefully I'll be consistently sub-30 by November.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2008)

Escher said:


> its gonna be excellent  yeah im not looking forward to H2H with joey gouly and lars vandenberg & ron van bruchem... hah even with a 17s average, ill be completely floored. o well  p.s i got a 26s average doing slow/smooth turning. well pleased! sped up a little for LL admittedly.



don't worry, i'm worse than you  you can at least beat me!


----------



## Garmon (Sep 9, 2008)

I got a pyraminx today, solved it 5 times, got it down to 33 seconds.
Haven't learnt it yet, but I broke it. Must get new one and best Charlie!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I got a pyraminx today, solved it 5 times, got it down to 33 seconds.
> Haven't learnt it yet, but I broke it. Must get new one and best Charlie!



what pyraminx did you get? beat me, i'd like some competition! nobody really seems to like pyraminx in the uk  i really want a sub 9 avg at euro!


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it, I just don't ever do it 
But you know there is no pyraminx at UK open.. so unless you plan to go to another competiton you won't beat her officially!


----------



## Jude (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm, haven't cubed much recently (3x3 average decreased by 3-4 seconds, OH by 5-6 seconds, and my 4x4x4 broke so I haven't done it in months - even forgot parity alg!) so I think I need to do some before the competition. 

However, have been practicing BLD as though in a competition (i.e. being careful but slow on first and trying fast on rest, and getting lots of 4:xx.xx, DNF, DNF ), and managed to get a sub 3 solve! So expecting to do well (relatively) at BLD but crap in the other events.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 9, 2008)

Mefferts, I won't get as fast as you, but I can try
I got 2 sub 30s on 3x3 just now!! :O:O:O first ever. Hope it happens in competition.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Mefferts, I won't get as fast as you, but I can try
> I got 2 sub 30s on 3x3 just now!! :O:O:O first ever. Hope it happens in competition.



<3 mefferts. i'm really not that fast, i need to improve a LOt. i don't do anything particularly exciting to solve it either, just the first method i came across on the internet! practice practice, it's easy


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2008)

Will anybody be selling puzzles at UK Open? I might be interested in picking up a few oddities, such as Square-1, Pyraminx and Megaminx, with a try-before-you-buy system =P


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Will anybody be selling puzzles at UK Open? I might be interested in picking up a few oddities, such as Square-1, Pyraminx and Megaminx, with a try-before-you-buy system =P



i have a black square one that you can buy if you like. it's not particularly good, but it's not awful and it's probably fine to start solving with. it turns okay and stuff. having said that, matyas called it "a piece of s***" the time he used it.

pyraminx wise i have some white ones i never use, so i could sell one, but i would need to make it "nice" first. let me know and i can bring them along.

incidentally, if anyone has a good clock i would pay very good money for one  mine is hideous.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool, that's awesome. I've wanted to try solve them by myself for a while now, but most applets I've used are unintuitive when it comes to turning the puzzles.

I still need to apply =/ I'd best get practicing 4x4x4, 'cause I suck =P


----------



## Garmon (Sep 10, 2008)

I will bring a clock and square one, willing to sell.
I want a megaminx and a fast speedcube.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I will bring a clock and square one, willing to sell.
> I want a megaminx and a fast speedcube.



depending on how fussy you are with "speedcubes" i have an absolute excess of DIYs. i'm sure you could have one if you really wanted!

i am very interested if you have a nice clock. mine are both rubbish.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 10, 2008)

One that doesn't pop.
I have 3 clocks, 1 I am keeping, I will bring them and let you have a look.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2008)

cool. thanks. well i can bring some speedcubes, i can post you one if you really want so that you can use it before the comp. i have a few dian sheng cubes which just don't pop. or at least i've never popped one and i'm quite rough.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2008)

Diansheng is Type E, right? The non-poppability gave me increased interest, because I think my Type D managed to pop on every other solve I did tonight; it hadn't popped for ages before.

Ooo, another: anyone have a Rubik's brand 4x4x4. I've heard that providing they're broken in well enough, they are better than ES 4x4x4. My ES locks up like mad, which I'd like to think is what is preventing me from improving =P


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah i have a rubik's 4x4. i would consider getting rid of it for i have enough ES 4x4 and i just hate 4x4 anyway  

yeah i think it's type E. i bought 5 for $8 or something ridiculous. i was only expecting one, and FIVE came in the post! awesome!

the stickers i got were awful mind so i had to resticker it and those stickers did not come off easily  it really doesn't pop, i couldn't even pop it on purpose. it does lock up a bit to start with though, but once it's broken in a bit more it's fine  it also seems really light which is good for OH!


----------



## joey (Sep 12, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> the stickers i got were awful mind so i had to resticker it and those stickers did not come off easily  it really doesn't pop, i couldn't even pop it on purpose. it does lock up a bit to start with though, but once it's broken in a bit more it's fine  it also seems really light which is good for OH!


My dian'sheng is awesome, pity it´s too special for me to use >_>


----------



## Jude (Sep 25, 2008)

So, I thought it'd be interesting to see what everyone's aims for the competition are. I'll post mine (averages of course):
2x2x2: Sub 7
3x3x3: Sub 24
4x4x4: Sub 2:20
5x5x5: Sub 4:50
3x3x3 OH: Sub 43
3x3x3 BLD: Sub 3


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2008)

2x2 - sub 10 (not really practicing this)
3x3 - sub 20 (hopefully - get nervous easily though)
3x3 OH - sub 45 (am practicing this a lot now)
3x3 Head2Head - hoping not to get absolutely thrashed...
i think i put these somewhere else too... o well


----------



## Garmon (Sep 26, 2008)

2x2x2 - Sub 15
3x3 - Sub 35
3x3 OH - Sub 1:40 I am slow.
3x3 Head2head - Don't care I am rubbish.
4x4 - Anything less than 5 minutes as long as I finish.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 26, 2008)

3x3 - Sub-30 under the pressure, maybe around 25 seconds by the competition.


----------



## Jude (Sep 30, 2008)

Chukk said:


> So, I thought it'd be interesting to see what everyone's aims for the competition are. I'll post mine (averages of course):
> 2x2x2: Sub 7
> 3x3x3: Sub 24
> *4x4x4: Sub 2:20*
> ...



Scrap those! New ES 4x4x4 and Type a (ii) (which I have crafted into the perfect OH cube!) arrived and they're awesome, so knock 25 seconds off 4x4x4, and 5 seconds off OH!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 5, 2008)

This would be the first cubing event for me and as such I don't really know what to expect (other than to be blown away by the skill and dedication of the competitors). I've been reviewing the various YouTube videos and online reports of the 2007 UK Open event in Birmingham and I see mention of trade stalls at Dan's site. Now, I'm currently searching for new puzzles and there's so many to choose from online but I'm wondering if I should hang fire and see what's available for sale at the event. I suppose I don't really have the experience to choose one cube over another and at least I will have the opportunity to get some expert advice.


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2008)

Expect a bunch of cool people, hanging around, solving cubes. Awesome, if you ask me.


----------



## Tomarse (Oct 5, 2008)

I need to get practising again, loads of new kids uprising lmao, I should be sub 19 for it, I'm just over 20 now


----------



## Garmon (Oct 9, 2008)

31 Days to go, let's see if I can average in that right now!
I am not sure how I'll be with nerves on the day but hopefully sub 35 average!


----------



## Escher (Oct 9, 2008)

whooa soon! i need to finish the OLLs in that case! there are still plenty i dont know. (at least 24).
aiming for sub 20 avg in comp, and sub 18 at home.

current avg breakdown - cross 4, f2l ~8, OLL 2~5 (some 2 look still), PLL 3.
aiming for - cross ~3, f2l sub8, OLL sub3, PLL sub3

should be achievable  'specially with a little roux, VH and COLL to learn...


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm ~16 at home, but hope for ~18 in competition. I just hope nerves and/or the cold don't get to me.

Wait, I need to register yet =/
Yes, I'm aware I posted my last sentence in another thread. I thought it was this one.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 11, 2008)

I still need to learn one 2-look PLL, and OLL parity on 4x4x4.
Trying to get my 4x4x4 solves down so it won't be too embarrasing when I come last as well.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 12, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I still need to learn one 2-look PLL, and OLL parity on 4x4x4.
> Trying to get my 4x4x4 solves down so it won't be too embarrasing when I come last as well.


Well you certainly won't come last if _I_ enter  -- which brings up the question: how quick do you need to be to enter? This is probably better expressed in my case as: how slow do you need to be to be barred from entry?  

Having quickly read the regulations I don't see anything about specific exclusion of slow-coaches like myself  and I'm heartened to see that the results for last year's UK Open (3x3x3) include some times similar to my own! 

I may enter so that I can thereafter refer my friends to my (lowly) position in the world rankings!


----------



## Garmon (Oct 12, 2008)

msemtd said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > I still need to learn one 2-look PLL, and OLL parity on 4x4x4.
> ...


10 minutes is the maximum:
WCA Regulations A1a) The time limit is 10 minutes, or less/higher if announced before the event.
So you ca ntake as long as you want really.


----------



## Ron (Oct 13, 2008)

About hotels:
I think Holiday Inn Manchester West would be a good hotel.
See http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/6c/570/en/hd/mchsa?crUrl=/h/d/6c/570/en/availsearch&rpb=hotel&ias=y
Price is 51 pound (Fri) and 68 pound (Sat).

Any other ideas?

Ron


----------



## Escher (Oct 15, 2008)

ooh 51 people now a couple of my mates are gonna be forced to come too... its going to be so much fun  
by the way, any more details on head 2 head? i really have no idea what it's going to entail.


----------



## joey (Oct 15, 2008)

Escher said:


> ooh 51 people now a couple of my mates are gonna be forced to come too... its going to be so much fun
> by the way, any more details on head 2 head? i really have no idea what it's going to entail.



Just two people racing each other. I assume it'll be as simple as that!


----------



## Escher (Oct 15, 2008)

ssh you 
with the same scramble i bet...
reviewing that question, it is indeed a little stupid.
lol oh well.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2008)

i wonder if there will be any consideration of ability. i mean.. it would be daft to have somebody with a 40s average going head to head with somebody who has a 15s average...?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2008)

okkkk, so back to the accommodation situation. anyone who is staying, do you want to make yourself known? also are you staying fri & sat, or just one? i need to stay too so maybe we can share or something? i found a hotel closer than the one ron suggested, it's also the same price pretty much (sorry ron ).

look...






hotel website: http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=26851&CMP=KNC-Google

thoughts anyone?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's time to sort this out. 

I'm staying friday and saturday. I'll also bring my new friend but he can sleep in the same bed as I do 



CharlieCooper said:


> hotel website: http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=26851&CMP=KNC-Google
> 
> thoughts anyone?



Looks fine to me.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2008)

Found out that I can go now =D There had been the possibility of my brother coming home from Uni (ironically, Manchester Uni) for that weekend, so I wouldn't have been able to go. However, he's coming home the weekend after.

I really, really want a 17.xx average (or better =P); it depends on whether I get nervous or if my hands are particularly cold, but I did a 16.02 session average yesterday, so I should be fine.

However, I'm well aware my 4x4, 5x5 and OH averages will be embarresing, as my ES 4 and 5 lock up terribly, and I never do OH (hell, I don't know 75% of my PLLs in OH). Anybody fancy lending a cube?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2008)

what cubes do you want to borrow? i don't mind lending!


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2008)

me and Chukk both have good OH cubes... i dont want to actually lend his cube away but you can defo borrow mine and probably his...
lol and dont worry about your avgs, i get nervous and then mess up really easily so im expecting my avgs to go up by about 10s...
im looking for.. 2x2 - sub 10 (probs sub 12), 3x3 - sub 20 (probs sub 22), 3x3 OH - sub 45 (probs ~50), 4x4 - 2:15 (got it yesterday and if i practice enough...), and hoping not to be out straight away in H2H.
my 4x4 is also really nice, so you could borrow that (if i havent worn it out into a similar state to yours).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2008)

careful about lending a cube if you only have one, because... it can mess up the timing a little. see if you can be in different groups if you are sharing a cube


----------



## Garmon (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm OK for cubes, I think, maybe need to tighten/loosen some though. 
Bought a new rubik's brand today so hopefully I can use that too.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2008)

My ESs are 10 months old now, so they're all getting a bit bleh. I'm on about getting a Rubik's 4x4 before the comp, so providing that's awesome, I might need to borrow a 5x5 and 2x2


----------



## Escher (Oct 22, 2008)

well i have a decent 2x2, but no 5x5.
i dont have any spares... so i cant guarantee anything. but of course if we are in different groups then fine.
basically sort your own cubes out first as a fallback


----------



## Garmon (Oct 22, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> My ESs are 10 months old now, so they're all getting a bit bleh. I'm on about getting a Rubik's 4x4 before the comp, so providing that's awesome, I might need to borrow a 5x5 and 2x2


I'm same as Escher, good 2x2 but my 5x5 is 1 corner down and pops like no other, I have ordered a new one, so I you can borrow a 5x5 if you want.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2008)

Escher said:


> well i have a decent 2x2, but no 5x5.
> i dont have any spares... so i cant guarantee anything. but of course if we are in different groups then fine.
> basically sort your own cubes out first as a fallback




Yeah, I'll obviously bring all of my normal speedcubes. I just interested in seeing how much my times improve by with decent non-3x3x3s, as mine all lock up quite badly.


----------



## jonny guitar (Oct 22, 2008)

Being that is so close to Old Trafford, I really think the Eastsheen "Factory" boys should have a bust up with the Rubik's Boys...it just seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2008)

i have about five 5x5s, you can use my v cube if we aren't in the same group, otherwise i have several eastsheens you may borrow. i have spare everything really, just let me know specifically what you want!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, too many cubes =P

Specifically, I would love to use a V5, but that seems like a huge ask. A decent 5x5 is enough for me, and would probably improve my times. I'm tempted to buy a White ES 4 before the competition, anyway, so that's covered.

Thanks


----------



## Garmon (Oct 22, 2008)

Are there going to be more events? Because it said subject to change on the events part, but is it too late now? Hopefully there will be more.


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2008)

I dunno, I think multi BLD, but that'sall I know of.


----------



## clactonmarie (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi

My son can solve the cube, he is 7, he was in the local newspapers earlier this year as when he was 6 he was thought to be the youngest solver in the UK. Do they do any competitions for kids etc?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2008)

Kids compete with everyone else together - all ages are treated the same. My daughters and I compete together regularly. (Like you, I also have a 7 year old who solves. She's about to turn 8 next week, though.)


----------



## joey (Oct 24, 2008)

He should definitely join in! (If you bring him that is )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah bring him! oh and link us to the newspaper article


----------



## clactonmarie (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello

Thanks for your replies, I have attached the newspaper article.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't help but notice the names Jessica and Lee in the article........

He is obviously fast enough (sub 10 minutes) to participate in an official competition and I think he will enjoy it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 27, 2008)

wow he is so cute! please bring him!


----------



## Garmon (Oct 30, 2008)

Only 9 days, can't wait until I finish school next Friday and start going to Manchester on train! So excited.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2008)

mmmm should probably book my train ticket.


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, finally my hotel room is booked. Thanks to Sean!

I will be staying at the:
Trafford Centre South Premier Inn Hotel.
Wilderspool Wood
Trafford Centre
Manchester
M17 8WW
http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=23897

It is close to the venue.

On Friday I am sharing with Sean, on Saturday with Anders.

See you soon!

Ron


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2008)

wow... it is ridiculously close now. so i have about 7 days in which to learn(/relearn) maybe 20 OLLs... and to get A LOT better at 2x2 & 3x3 OH.
ive decided i dont really care how well i do. i just want a WCA profile and to meet loads of new cubers and get awesome advice


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2008)

Ron said:


> OK, finally my hotel room is booked. Thanks to Sean!
> 
> I will be staying at the:
> Trafford Centre South Premier Inn Hotel.
> ...



interesting.... lars and i are staying in this one: http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=26851&CMP=KNC-Google

which is a lot closer to the venue?


----------



## gasmus (Oct 31, 2008)

Is anyone staying here http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/hotel/mchea?_requestid=196584 ?

Its not particularly ideal but for some reason thats where im staying

Its an Express By Holiday Inn


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2008)

Who's coming with you this time?


----------



## gasmus (Oct 31, 2008)

just my mum, my grandpa and Frankie this time


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2008)

Only a week to go and my 3x3x3 averages aren't improving enough to break into the top 2500 of the WCA world rankings


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2008)

gasmus said:


> just my mum, my grandpa and *Frankie* this time


Yay! I like your grandpa! I like Frankie too! (your mum is nice too!)


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 1, 2008)

Due to Ryanairs stupid time policy (they changed my flight back time from Saturday 20:55 to Saturday 15:55!!) I'll finally not come 

Hope to see you guys at another competition soon, maybe in Zwolle or in Denn Haag?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Due to Ryanairs stupid time policy (they changed my flight back time from Saturday 20:55 to Saturday 15:55!!) I'll finally not come
> 
> Hope to see you guys at another competition soon, maybe in Zwolle or in Denn Haag?



or.... just go to Geneva instead


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd surley like that, but how to go there? 

If you plan to go there by car I'd love to join you


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> I'd surley like that, but how to go there?
> 
> If you plan to go there by car I'd love to join you



The plan is not entirely final yet, but it looks like:
Ton and I will be leaving on friday morning by car, driving to Lausanne, staying at Svens place, driving from there to the competition, staying at Svens place again, drive back on sunday.


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to bloody leave early otherwise its £120 for a train ticket back to Eastbourne, I've got a ticket, its only available for the 17:58 from Manchester... =[


----------



## Garmon (Nov 1, 2008)

Escher said:


> wow... it is ridiculously close now. so i have about 7 days in which to learn(/relearn) maybe 20 OLLs... and to get A LOT better at 2x2 & 3x3 OH.
> ive decided i dont really care how well i do. i just want a WCA profile and to meet loads of new cubers and get awesome advice


Me too, I don't care I just want one good happy solve.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Sébastien_Auroux said:
> 
> 
> > I'd surley like that, but how to go there?
> ...



i sent you a PM


----------



## Ron (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Charlie,



> interesting.... lars and i are staying in this one: http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelI...CMP=KNC-Google


Thanks for notifying me. You were absolutely right.
We booked the wrong hotel. It was so confusing: there are many Premier Inns in the area and the online booking did not work for us. So we had to call but called the wrong hotel.
Now we (Sean, Anders, Ron) are staying in the same hotel.

See you soon!

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 1, 2008)

Early start then Saturday morning, although my afternoon should be free because I know I won't make any finals (potentially 3x3x3, but I doubt it).

Also, I hope the venue is warm. Cold hands seriously affect my averages, but make my ES cubes turn better =/


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah if you get at least a sub 18 avg you have a chance of making the finals
i am DEFINITELY not gonna get a sub 20 avg at this rate anyway. i get shaky and pop & lock at the best of times so... maybe i should resort to LBL and 3 look and see what happens? 
its annoying actually. i dont have an event that im 'really' good at. like chukk right now gets better than the current UKNR in 2x2 and 3x3 OH...
although, im sure there are plenty of people going that are just as good (or better), but havent competed for a year. 
anyway you should stick around just to watch vallance, gouly, bruchem and vandenberg 
thom barlow got v. good results last year so maybe hes the dark horse of the comp...?

btw, this is an invitation for speculation on who's going to win each event


----------



## jay123 (Nov 1, 2008)

what time are people taking the train?
like 6? see you there


2x2-10 3x3-25 4x4-2.00 5x5-3.00


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 1, 2008)

Also, is anybody seriously up for a 3x3x3 solve made using 27 cubes? It looks awesome.

It turns out I've got to leave at 6:00am to ensure I get there on time. And I should definitely get sub-18, even with nerves affecting my times. I'm 16-16.5 at home; getting that kind of average in comp would be awesome.

Oh, and I need to learn a couple of 2x2x2 algs and my OH algs. I'm at about 40 OLL algs at the moment, so that should suffice.


----------



## anders (Nov 2, 2008)

I challenge all of you. If you can't beat me, you sucks! My WCA-stats: www.x.se/3amr

See you at Old Trafford.

/Anders


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2008)

lol ill keep that in mind anders 

and MTG, how on earth are you happily sub 17 without knowing all of the OLLs??
my PB avg of 5 is barely sub 17, im generally just sub 20, and i know about as many OLLs as you...
& i thought MY F2l was fast! let me learn from you, master! *at knees*
how long you been cubing?


----------



## Garmon (Nov 2, 2008)

I suck then, I doubt I can beat you anders on 3x3x3. I will be too nervous!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

Escher said:


> lol ill keep that in mind anders
> 
> and MTG, how on earth are you happily sub 17 without knowing all of the OLLs??
> my PB avg of 5 is barely sub 17, im generally just sub 20, and i know about as many OLLs as you...
> ...



Harris was sub-15 without knowing all OLLs. Fazrulz is 14-15 and he knows about half of the OLLs (I think). I'm far from being extraordinary =P (Although I did do a PB average of 15.14 this morning, so for figure).

I just checked and it turns out I know 42 OLL algorithms, although the remaining 15 (generally "awkward shapes") I can perform fairly fast as after edge orientation I unconciously know the next OLL case.

Also, I've been able to solve a cube since May last year, but I started speedcubing mid-Jan this year. You've not been cubing long and you're already sub-20-ish; that's more of an achievement than where I'm at.


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2008)

well, you're still pretty impressive 
so learn the damn OLLs!
lol that would probs take off .5s off of your bigger avgs(!!!) i.e 10/12+
go for sub 15!

i only got to ~20 so quickly because i had a LOT of competition in school. Chukk is the only person thats about as good as me now  and he started in february. Although, saying that, he has about 33% on me in OH, and regularly BLD solves (im awful), and is sub 6 at 2x2, and completely owns me at bigger cubes...
anyway, i know i have a lot of practicing & learning to do


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

I need to practice everything other than 3x3x3 speed. My OH, 2, 4 and 5 solving is terrible, and I can't BLD (yet =P). Now that it's dark early and wet and cold after school, I doubt my mates will want to be going out, so more time cubing


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2008)

lol yeah i'd figured that too 
what kinda times are your other events?
mine are in my sig... lol be kind about the 4x4, i got it 2 weeks ago and havent had much chance to practice...


----------



## Garmon (Nov 2, 2008)

Your 4x4x4 time is nearly the same as mine! I got my 4x4x4 in February. 
I''m improving fast though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

I was gonna do an average of every event that I'll be doing today, and try to do an average for each one each day this week, and see how much I improve. I'll edit this post later with the averages for today.

Aim for 2:00 at 4x4x4. It shouldn't take much work, considering your basic speed. I remember not timing myself at 4x4x4 between a period of 4 months (Christmas-April) and had improved by 2 minutes without ever practicing much, purely because I was oodles better at 3x3x3.


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2008)

just did an average of 5, and heres the breakdown of my 4x4 times...
centres - sub 30
last solve - sub 40 (not that good at all)
dedges - 50s+

i reckon i can easily lose 10s off of the 3x3 solving (i.e go slow, lookahead), and 10s+ off of dedges. i really like my freestyle dedges method, its just my lookahead is poo.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

I use freestyle dedges, if they are what I think they are. Generally quite quick, although there is a small chance that they can be in a certain state that takes a while to rectify.

Have you solved a 5x5x5 before?


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2008)

no. a friend has one, but i havent seen him & his cubes much since i learnt to do the 4x4. im sure i could, seeing as there is only tredge parity to worry about (right?).
yeah ive learnt a couple of little things for the last 2-4 dedges that i use earlier on in the solves too.
my short term memo just needs practicing. my searching/executing ratio is about 5s:1s...

EDIT

L2 D' L2 B' D2 F D F L' F2 U' R' D L' D' F2 L U L U' R' B2 L' B D'

btw, just found this funny 2x2 scramble


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

Just did a 2 and 4 average (10 of 12) at 6.57 and 1:35.73 respectively. I can improve them a bit more with enough practice for the weekend.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 2, 2008)

(Double post)


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2008)

pretty sweet 
u kick my ass so badly in 4x4 & 3x3, but im not that crap at 2x2.
d'you use ortega?
what you like in OH?


----------



## Garmon (Nov 3, 2008)

My 4x4x4 solving as a 3x3 is around 1:20! 
Hopefully I will have an eastsheen tomorrow.
Also, I really hurt my thumb watching slayer just now Live, and I am worried that it will affect me Saturday. Damn them crowd surfers.


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

really!? so centres and dedges is around 1:10/1:20 for you? man, my dedges take that long sometimes...
i get <40s reduced solves, and at worst 35s centres.
dont worry too much about the thumb, just dont use it too much. now what would be really bad to get this week would be broken first or middle fingers on RH...


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2008)

I had an infected left index finger a few days before dutch masters, that kinda sucked.

I just wanna say, you either do well in competition or not so well. My first couple of competitions my times were really bad (they still are pretty bad actually), I just don't wont you guys to get your hopes up you know.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2008)

joey said:


> I had an infected left index finger a few days before dutch masters, that kinda sucked.
> 
> I just wanna say, you either do well in competition or not so well. My first couple of competitions my times were really bad (they still are pretty bad actually), I just don't wont you guys to get your hopes up you know.



i agree. i am still waiting for sub 20 in competition, and my best official average is something hideous like 25. even if you aren't that nervous, it somehow seems hard to do well in competition. it's so frustrating when you know you can do better!

at the uk open last year i knew i could average 50s ( yes, i was veeeeeeeery slow ) but i was just so terribly nervous i don't think i even got one sub 1! takes a while to get used to the competition thing. for me at least.

on the other hand, with big cubes, i tend to do better in competition because the lighting is a lot better than in my room. recently i broke my pbs for 6 and 7 in competition! 

also, joey's gammy finger at dutch masters was vile. really vile.


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> also, joey's gammy finger at dutch masters was vile. really vile.


Thanks 

I am looking forward to it, it feels like ages since I competed!!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2008)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > also, joey's gammy finger at dutch masters was vile. really vile.
> ...


Yet that was only 1 week ago.

It feels like ages I had cubers in my house, but that was also less than 1 week ago.


----------



## Jude (Nov 3, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> on the other hand, with big cubes, i tend to do better in competition because the lighting is a lot better than in my room.



Yeah I hate that, especially with the ES clash of red and purple. Very often I either get DNFs or have to redo dedges due to me having paired red/blue with purple/blue. In fact, I did it last weekly competition 

I can't imagine doing more than 2 or 3 seconds worse than my normal average in competition, but in the case of 2x2x2 that is a long time I suppose. I'm hoping for roughly equal (give or take 10%) times in competition as my times at home..


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

lol good for you Chukk, you dont crack up that much under pressure 
you know how nervous i get when we're just racing... ill probably go up by about 20/25%; around 24s avg on 3x3, 8/9s on 2x2, & probably about 50s on OH (ive gotten awful). ill just lose in H2H...


----------



## gasmus (Nov 3, 2008)

is it just me, or is 3x3x3 OH final listed twice in the schedule?:confused:


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

its definitely not just you...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 3, 2008)

Update: 16.38 session average, of 25 solves.

Also, regarding the venue: I know vaguely where it is (to the south-east of the stadium, right?), but the last time I went to Old Trafford was 2 years back, and I don't want to randomly get lost. Will the venue be signposted well and easy to find?

Also, anybody know whereabouts a good place to park would be?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> ...regarding the venue: I know vaguely where it is (to the south-east of the stadium, right?), but the last time I went to Old Trafford was 2 years back, and I don't want to randomly get lost. Will the venue be signposted well and easy to find?
> 
> Also, anybody know whereabouts a good place to park would be?



PM sent: car parking details as per Dan's email to competitors


----------



## Garmon (Nov 3, 2008)

If I get a PB with anything it will be 4x4x4.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 3, 2008)

msemtd said:


> PM sent: car parking details as per Dan's email to competitors



I just sent a reply back, but I'm not sure where that is. Any help please? Thanks.

(Also, 4x4x4 10 of 12: 1:33.87. I need a new cube though =/ )


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 4, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> I just sent a reply back, but I'm not sure where that is. Any help please?



Old Trafford or the car park nearest Knights Lounge? See variously: -

Old Trafford direction map
Old Trafford Conference Events travel information (PDF)
Old Trafford Conference Venues page
...as per Google


----------



## Garmon (Nov 4, 2008)

Only 20 lessons of school left till I start going to Manchester!
I have to do a Geography project tonight though, so I can't cube


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 4, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Only 20 lessons of school left till I start going to Manchester!
> I have to do a Geography project tonight though, so I can't cube



Bahhh screw homework, you can do it when you get back


----------



## joey (Nov 4, 2008)

This is possibly one of the most talked about competitions


----------



## TMOY (Nov 5, 2008)

We did much worse on the French-speaking forum 
(476 posts for Nantes Open, 422 for Toulouse Open, 354 for French Nationals 2008)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2008)

joey said:


> This is possibly one of the most talked about competitions



lol yes. crazy! still gutted there are no non cubey events. i want to do some more pyraminx


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

lol i bet you do, ole UKNR holder 

whoo me and edavies went on calendar last nite, and i did my worst solve of the week! yay. 

the link is 

http://www.itvlocal.com/yorkshire/?player=YOR_HomePage_15&void=254271

we start at 18:50 or so. i doubt you really want to watch the rest.
i apologise in advance for the presenters saying it was the world championships, we only had time to record one take, or go live, and also i do NOT think im going to get a UK record, with any degree of luck or practice... but i didnt want to say that on TV


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

Haha, ewan popped on like the 2nd to last move of T perm!
Heh, world champs 
And a lot of luck for the trophy to go back to sheffield


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

lol
maybe with 5 move f2l like judes cubemania scramble recently...


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

Escher said:


> lol
> maybe with 5 move f2l like judes cubemania scramble recently...



It was 6 moves, and still, he would maybe only get best single


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

i would be perfectly happy with that 
and jude has a chance of getting the OH UKNR 
yesterday he got an average of 5 with one full step 24, and another PLL skip 24 one after another... averaged out as just over 30s...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2008)

Ouch; try and solve it quicker in the actual competition 

Also, in reply to my OH bing pitifully bad, I average ~60 secs. I never really practice, explaining why I'm so bad.


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

lol dont worry about that... i was too busy concentrating on not popping to worry about speed... i got some nice sub16/17s later (with 3 look i might add) to make up for it


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, what happens happens. Speculation can be bad, makes you nervous!


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah i definitely experienced that for a long time every time i went in front of a timer... i was like "gotta get sub 40/30/25/20/18..." and consequently did terrible, terrible, solves. ive gotten over that now, and i dont care what i get in this competition, as everyone knows that for most people it isnt representative of how good you really are. what i AM looking forward to my performance in is UK Open 2009


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2008)

There might be more competitions in the UK next year in addition to the UK Open. Wasn't Charlie on about organising one?


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

im not sure, but i would really like to see a regional open or five
welsh, scottish, north, south, whatever. i would definitely go.
hell, i'd even help anyone who wants to organise one.


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2008)

I would maybe like to think about organising one. A) just a good thing to put on the CV etc B) I choose schedule/events  mwhaha


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

yes, i do want to organise one. i need to sort my life out at the moment first, had a bit of a ..... "life rethink" ... to put it lightly! 

once i've dealt with that I will for *sure* be organising another competition. hopefully two days, with lots of side events. i <3 side events.

p.s. who said they wanted to borrow a 5x5? i have forgotten.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 6, 2008)

If there was another UK event I'd go. I can't make it to the UK open cos I'm working.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

:O you didn't get the day off!! also, why are there so many cubers in sheffield?!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 6, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> :O you didn't get the day off!! also, why are there so many cubers in sheffield?!



I know, I didn't realise until it was too late.

there seems to be a few eh?

btw, Escher I watched you on Calendar. I lol'd when your mate popped doing the PLL.


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2008)

actually charlie, you woul've seen a whole lot more had calender had more time... Chukk came with me and ewan but there wasnt really enouh room, and then earlier that day calender came to our school, and filmed and interviewed maybe 14 people in the library, ALL doing twisty puzzles


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

that is crazy! no cubers in these parts... although i did track somebody down at the same uni via facebook, but i think he just thought i was a bit weird. my friends did have some interest in it, and we even all went to france for a competition, but then they suddenly didn't enjoy it anymore  

i am really not looking forward to almost 5 hours of train tomorrow :|


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2008)

what on earth do you mean? surely that just equates to 5 hours of cube time!?! you can learn some algs or try a new method or something...
tried heise yesterday  got my head around some very simple commutators, and managed it in maybe 2 or 3 minutes. couldve been a LOT faster though...


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 6, 2008)

Blargh, see you there kids


----------



## edavies (Nov 6, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> btw, Escher I watched you on Calendar. I lol'd when your mate popped doing the PLL.



It wasn't a great time to pop. In my defence I practice very little and the pressure was pretty intense. Doesn't bode well for saturday though. It has to be one of the first televised pops in the UK at least...


----------



## Jude (Nov 6, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> also, why are there so many cubers in sheffield?!



Me! I'm just so cool when I started everyone else joined in  (Except cookingfat, he's nothing to do with me )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

Escher said:


> what on earth do you mean? surely that just equates to 5 hours of cube time!?! you can learn some algs or try a new method or something...
> tried heise yesterday  got my head around some very simple commutators, and managed it in maybe 2 or 3 minutes. couldve been a LOT faster though...



yeah it could be five hours of cube time but i really really hate making a noise on the train with cubes because everyone stares. i do not like that. i tend to do something largely quiet... i.e. bld is perfect  i'll practice that en route maybe!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2008)

I was the one who wanted to borrow a 5x5. And possibly a 4x4 because although I've bought one, it's not arrived yet and the seller e-mailed me to tell me it would be posted today or tomorrow 

Also, I've cubed on a train before and ended up talking to this guy for a while who was interested in what I was doing. Still, I wouldn't enjoy a 5 hour train journey, even if I did have my cubes.

Also, any sub-30 solvers in Nottingham, except me? (well, sub-17 in my case, but y'know )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> I was the one who wanted to borrow a 5x5. And possibly a 4x4 because although I've bought one, it's not arrived yet and the seller e-mailed me to tell me it would be posted today or tomorrow
> 
> Also, I've cubed on a train before and ended up talking to this guy for a while who was interested in what I was doing. Still, I wouldn't enjoy a 5 hour train journey, even if I did have my cubes.
> 
> Also, any sub-30 solvers in Nottingham, except me? (well, sub-17 in my case, but y'know )



i have a friend from nottingham who goes to my uni who has been to a competition, but he is not sub 30. he also likes magic.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 6, 2008)

Escher said:


> im not sure, but i would really like to see a regional open or five
> welsh, scottish, north, south, whatever. i would definitely go.
> hell, i'd even help anyone who wants to organise one.


Welsh open? Next year? Done.
I would be so happy if I could organize a competition, I would have clock.
But I doubt I would be able to.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 6, 2008)

Joey will break the BLD WR on his 2nd solve, watch out!


----------



## Garmon (Nov 6, 2008)

There might be a WR, there's so many people so theres bound to be.
Oh yeah and they're awesome.


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2008)

Garmon said:


> There might be a WR, there's so many people so theres bound to be.
> Oh yeah and they're awesome.



Heh, just because there is a lot of people, doesn't mean a WR will be broken.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 6, 2008)

joey said:


> Garmon said:
> 
> 
> > There might be a WR, there's so many people so theres bound to be.
> ...


But they're awesome though.


----------



## Jude (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe not a WR, but nuff NR will be broken. At the moment UK is way behind other countries, you pro British cubers need to fix that!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2008)

Is Breandan Vallance going? He might break another NR.

Still up for some selling of puzzles, Charlie?


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2008)

Not being rude, but there aren't many top cubers going. NR's probably/likely.


----------



## edavies (Nov 6, 2008)

Anybody know whether any sellers are going to be at the open? There's a page on dan's website about it and I was wondering about what would be available.


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm, I don't think Ritch Kitching will be there. It would be cool if Tony from Puzl.co.uk came or something, but again, I don't know anything about it!


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2008)

breandon vallance could get 3x3 (and 5x5?) UKNR... i reckon chukk could get the OH with a little luck. Im sure you could improve on your UK record joey... 
and if i keep improving like i did in the past two hours over the next 36 then ill be maybe sub 0 on the 4x4...
i had a 2:15 of 12 avg yesterday. today i had a couple of normal (2:10-20) avgs, then did a few 3x3 OH solves, and then did some more 4x4, and got 2:00:07 of 24, with a 1:39 and 1:42 as the best times, the first having no parity and the second with OLL parity 
not bad for about 20 days...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

rich kitching could be there, he normally has lots of things. there was some wooden puzzle guy there last time too. he put the puzzles out on the tables for us to play with, that was fun! although i feel bad that loads of them must have been left unsolved for him to sort out  

mtg yes i can sell you things if you like. what do you want? i put all of my cubes onto a shelf earlier and realised i have WAY to many. i think selling some is a good idea


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2008)

i'd buy a 5x5, and/or a 3x3.
i have two 3x3s, but one really deserves to be its own dedicated OH cube and the other is just an (a), which ive decided is poo.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

well i'm the worst person in the world to talk to about 3x3s. i have terrible terrible 3x3s. i would pay somebody a lot of money for a super super 3x3 (actually, joey, don't you have two for me from arnaud?).

i have a white v5 that i might want to sell actually. i bought it thinking i'd use it, but turns out i've barely touched it. mtg wants to borrow it, but after that maybe you can have it. i will mull it over


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2008)

dont feel at all obliged to sell, its a passing thought  i'd just like to have some sort of 'trophy' from the day. im sure there'll be plenty of things to sell flying about...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2008)

well there might not be. i was a bit disappointed on that front the first time i went to a competition  having said that i bought a magic, and a square-1 which i only actually learned how to solve about a year later


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooo, I really want a square-1 

I don't really have enough stuff to start selling/trading stuff, but if anybody needs a half decent Type A on the day, I have one.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 7, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> well i'm the worst person in the world to talk to about 3x3s. i have terrible terrible 3x3s. i would pay somebody a lot of money for a super super 3x3 (actually, joey, don't you have two for me from arnaud?).
> 
> i have a white v5 that i might want to sell actually. i bought it thinking i'd use it, but turns out i've barely touched it. mtg wants to borrow it, but after that maybe you can have it. i will mull it over



Yes, Joey is bringing you the superduper cubes and although they will be entirely new out of the box, they will already be good enough for competition use 

I will be using the same type in Switserland, so I expect us to get the same average again 

Have fun everyone and see you on monday


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > well i'm the worst person in the world to talk to about 3x3s. i have terrible terrible 3x3s. i would pay somebody a lot of money for a super super 3x3 (actually, joey, don't you have two for me from arnaud?).
> ...



yes! arnaud, let's get exactly the same average again. i am looking forward to the super doooooooper cubes. have they got stickers... and are they nice stickers? i can't really remember what i ordered  have fun in geneva, we will miss you in england!


----------



## Garmon (Nov 7, 2008)

I am leaving in 40 minutes. I am really ill though . Good luck to everybody tomorrow, see you there.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 7, 2008)

i too am leaving in 40 minutes. it would be amusing if i saw you on the train. i doubt it


----------



## joey (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm leaving in like 3 hours? I should pack, and try sleep some more.


----------



## Escher (Nov 7, 2008)

im leaving in... 15 hours.
good ole sheffield train service...
lol yesterday night i got a sub 1:40 double parity on the 4x4, and i just got a sub 2:00 avg of 5 
so, targets guys?
2x2 - sub 10 - im normally decent, but 2x2s are easy to turn a good time to an awful one with nerves.
3x3 - <24 - not very hopeful about this. if im not nervous tomorrow then i COULD get 20s or less...
4x4 - 2:00 or so
3x3 OH - <50s likely. im generally about 5-10s better, but when im nervous i lock up and pop a lot.
and H2H ill hopefully make more than one or two rounds.


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 7, 2008)

Setting off a 6 in the morning tommorow lol

Hoping for Easily sub-30 on 3x3, hopefully around 26ish mark.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2008)

My targets:

2x2: sub-8
3x3: sub-18
4x4: sub-1:40
5x5: sub-3:30?
OH: sub-1:05 

I don't really practice 5x5 and OH; if I'm borrowing some of Charlie's big cubes though, my 4x4 and 5x5 times might drop considerably.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 7, 2008)

My targets are modest to say the least: -

Get there on time!
3x3x3 1:00.00 average (might have a chance with average of 5)
4x4x4 Just complete it in less than 10 minutes!
5x5x5 Try solving one - never tried but I have a V Cube-7
Meet friends and enjoy myself


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2008)

msemtd: how are you getting there? I'm from Notts too, and have decided on car rather than train; either way, I have to set off at 6.00am, but going by car is substantially cheaper.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 8, 2008)

I have no big hopes for the Swedes today, it is "only" Anders in place and I'm sure he won't break any records or win anything  (I'm a little sad I did not have the money to go to UK)

Anyway, good luck to all of you today


----------



## Rune (Nov 8, 2008)

Hadn´t von Galen gone to Geneva, Anders had joined the top of "most countries".


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck to everyone today, I wish I could be there.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 8, 2008)

It was a great event and I shall post something with substance when I get home tomorrow; but, in brief, great, truly great with friendly people and an impressive venue.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 8, 2008)

It was awesome, everyone is so kind, great times for me too!
Can't wait to see my WCA profile.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't remember seeing you, Garmon (not that I actually know what you look like, but you didn't seem to mingle with the people I was with). How'd you fare?

Also, yay I made the final. But boo, nerves killed my times. And when I say killed, I mean brutally murdered. 

(Thanks again Charlie for letting me use your V-cube. My 5x5 time improved dramatically as a result  )


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

lol yeah simon im sure you were averaging like 15s at our table... but at least you'll have the experience for next year when you're sub 12


----------



## joey (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool comp, got to meet the new UK guys.
I didn't do great at all on 2,4,5. OH, is just for the laughs.

Came 3rd in 3x3, which was great! 
Managed some times in BLD, 2:20.xx safe solve and 1:41.xx 'fast' solve.
<3 edavies.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

lol in review...
awful in 2x2, just sub 10 (except for the 6 move solution... but still, that should have been sub 2), awful in OH, but my first solve was with the opposite hand by accident (nerves lol). 
awful in 3x3, sup 20, but a 17 single is ok i guess. (earlier that day i got an average of something like (19.1), (14.85), 15.6, 16.2, 17.4... so roughly 16.4...)
nice double parity single in 4x4 of 1:38, sub 50 reduction (i HATE parity)... rest of the solves sucked (sup 2:00)
h2h not really worth mentioning, but good fun. if it werent for a lock and then a pop i had the potential to beat thom barlow... but im lucky he did beat me because he went against vandenberg on the next round.
but actual performance in comp notwithstanding, an amazing day out. i think i probably improved by at least 3s. i was disappointed with sup 18s and the day before i was easily on 20s, and only annoyed with sup24
everyone was really nice and friendly, and i am in love with agassi yiu. hes so cheerful! a really comforting judge too. nice guy
and you did awesome in the 3x3 final joey. cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2008)

Had a really cool day, despite my times.

Motivation to get decent cubes and do a little more practise


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

whats your real name kirjava? did we talk?
im rowan


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm Thom


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

good head 2 head battle 
if i hadnt popped you wouldve been owned...

...

yeah.

anyway i thought you got some pretty good times


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 9, 2008)

was an awesome day. breandon annihilated every event, congrats to him, was good to meet more UK cubers.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 9, 2008)

Thoughts on my performance:

2x2: Ack, the only real disappointment. A 15 sec solve and a DNF because I didn't know about the second delay on the stackmats. I think that time was ~6 secs.

3x3: Round 1 and semi went well. Happy with a 16.91 average  Final went badly, but I was really nervous  Sup-20 average? Hell, I might get a two sup-20s in a normal average of 50.

4x4: Quite good (used someone else's cube), but could've gone a bit better if I hadn't done the centres wrong on one of my solves.

5x5: V-cubes own. Seriously, sub-2:45 without trying. If I practiced more before, I might have done better. Those 5 solves were my only 5x5 solves of the day.

OH: Two PBs  A real surprise, helped by the fact that I got a U, Z and 2 A perms, all of which I know OH.

T'was awesome. So, where next?


----------



## Jude (Nov 9, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> 4x4: Quite good (used *someone else's *cube),



Correction, used *Chukk's* cube 

The day was awesome, I really enjoyed it, and my times weren't as bad as I expected, 3rd in OH was awesome. The only thing I'm anonyed about is 2 DNFs at BLD, the 2nd one was just a T perm off  Anyway, was nice to meet lots of new people and see some really amazing cubers in action. Now I just can't wait till next year!
(P.S. I'm Jude irl)

Edit: It's up on WCA, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKOpen2008


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw, I am in top 300 for 2x2x2. Not for long though, other people will beat me.


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 9, 2008)

Decent times for me yesterday. It was a shame I got a POP and a DNF in the semi final, as it would of been a really good average =[

I got an Official Personal Best of 22.00, which isn't bad.

Really good day =]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

wow home at last. had a good time, was nice to put some faces to online names 

pleased that i finally got sub 20 in comp, as you may have gathered if you heard my exclamation of "YESSSS!". also REALLY happy i got a sucessful bld (if anyone captured my expression, i would like to see it!) sucky 4, 5 and 2 but nevermind. 

had a really good time doing team blindsolves last night, dan and i got a 1:13.00 which was really cool, although i think it's more his explaining that is good rather than anything to do with me.

i befriended a small boy called charlie in the hotel who is now into pyraminx, and i gave his mother instructions on what to tell "father christmas" he wanted in his stocking  he was really cute, it's a shame we couldn't really steal him.

thanks to everyone who helped organise and whatnot. hopefully i will sort us out a competition for beginning of next year... by beginning... i mean before june


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> wow home at last. had a good time, was nice to put some faces to online names
> 
> pleased that i finally got sub 20 in comp, as you may have gathered if you heard my exclamation of "YESSSS!". also REALLY happy i got a sucessful bld (if anyone captured my expression, i would like to see it!) sucky 4, 5 and 2 but nevermind.
> 
> ...


Well said Charlie, I didn't get to meet you in competition, but I saw your bld solve and your reaction was priceless. Congratulations.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

Garmon said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > wow home at last. had a good time, was nice to put some faces to online names
> ...



it was funny because i never ever expect it to be solved, even at home i don't. so when lars said "well done" i thought... oh, just another sympathetic comment. i actually still can't believe it


----------



## gasmus (Nov 9, 2008)

2 +2s and my green center cap fell off during all of my second round solves... so 3x3 couldve been better but everything else went well I had a great time! hope to see everyone next year!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

gasmus said:


> 2 +2s and my green center cap fell off during all of my second round solves... so 3x3 couldve been better but everything else went well I had a great time! hope to see everyone next year!



i bet you won't come next year... you'll be too busy at wii competitions.


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> thanks to everyone who helped organise and whatnot. hopefully i will sort us out a competition for beginning of next year... by beginning... i mean before june



Where are you thinking of holding it? Can't wait to take part in another competition.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

whoo 128th in the world for 2x2x2 single!
i suppose a PBL skip/6 move solution should really have been faster...
anyway, the rest of my results were okay for a comp virgin.
do you think we could get any more UK competitions before UKOpen'09? I would definitely be game for a comp next summer.
EDIT any time after april/before the end of june would be bad for me because of exams... but after that im free!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 9, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Correction, used *Chukk's* cube




Well, there were 5(?) 4x4s on the table and remember asking to borrow one from someone, but I couldn't remember who. So thanks Jude 

Also, we need at least 3 comps in the UK next year. It was awesome.

Edit: who was Tom Harman? I don't remember him :s


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

Escher said:


> EDIT any time after april/before the end of june would be bad for me because of exams... but after that im free!





MTGjumper said:


> Also, we need at least 3 comps in the UK next year. It was awesome.


I agree, I also have exams, so if it was around May I would probably not be aloud to come.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

well I too will have exams so fear not! It would probably be before easter, or around that time. Maybe i could make it during the holidays so that it would be easier to come. I'd like two days and all the side events that I love so very much.

The only problem that dan mentioned was that we don't want a situation where this comp kind of "replaces" the uk open. we still want people to come from abroad to the uk open, but we were worried people wouldn't want to travel over twice in one year. the idea of having a closed competitions for uk competitors only was also discussed, but i really dislike that idea. i don't like the thought of shutting out anyone who wants to come. maybe something like the german/dutch nationals where only natives can win prizes, but other nationalities are still welcome to compete?

(seriously, what the hell. i sit down with the new wonder cube and get a 19s average. why oh why will this not happen to me in competition)


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

before easter would be nice, and after the end of june (whoo 18) would also be good. in between then would be a black hole for cubing and generally going outside.
and yes, i can see the problem in having two comps. BUT, i think if we made it clear that this would be a smaller/less official competition then that would be ok. a more lo-fi event with lots of weird and wonderful events would be great, as it wouldnt detract from the main UK competition.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

I like side events too. The only problem I would of thought about another competition was timers, but they're relatively easy to get hold of right?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, let's extend this thread till UK Open 2009!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

well seven towns provide the timers and all the equipment i think so i will talk to dave. i mentioned it briefly to him over this weekend. it's kind of hard to keep this lower profile than the uk open, if it has two days, more events and is international also. i don't want to tread on the toes of the uk open at all. ahhh


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

This was my best solve of the day.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> well seven towns provide the timers and all the equipment i think so i will talk to dave. i mentioned it briefly to him over this weekend. it's kind of hard to keep this lower profile than the uk open, if it has two days, more events and is international also. i don't want to tread on the toes of the uk open at all. ahhh




Well then, the next UK Open will have to be bigger than that. Two days and every event that the WCA offer. Also, if it's not already happened by then, it should have the first 6x6 and 7x7 official events.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> pleased that i finally got sub 20 in comp, as you may have gathered if you heard my exclamation of "YESSSS!"



I thought I had video footage of that solve as I remember the exclamation but it seems I wasn't filming at the time. I have your 21.75 solve on video (poor quality  ) if you want it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

msemtd said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > pleased that i finally got sub 20 in comp, as you may have gathered if you heard my exclamation of "YESSSS!"
> ...



ohhh damn! that would have been awesome hehe. but yes, i would love the 21 if you could! thanks 

"YESSSSSSSS!"


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

i think with the amount of media coverage (with me in it ), the fact that it is supposed to be a big xmas present (woolworths, for example, have bought millions), and the general increase in interest, we'll see at least100+ at next years UK Open, so it will have to be bigger and better...
any aims for next year?
2x2 - sub 6, 3x3 sub 14, 4x4 sub 1:10, 5x5, sub 2:30, OH sub 30, BLD sub 2... 
as you can tell, i'm pretty ambitious...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

Escher said:


> i think with the amount of media coverage (with me in it ), the fact that it is supposed to be a big xmas present (woolworths, for example, have bought millions), and the general increase in interest, we'll see at least100+ at next years UK Open, so it will have to be bigger and better...
> any aims for next year?
> 2x2 - sub 6, 3x3 sub 14, 4x4 sub 1:10, 5x5, sub 2:30, OH sub 30, BLD sub 2...
> as you can tell, i'm pretty ambitious...



well if you saw the other thread, in a year the amount of competitions has doubled! not bad. the thing we have against us here in the uk is that people can't just necessarily hop on a train/drive for a few hours to get to us. they have to take planes to get over that pesky water most of the time. it can be quite expensive to jet around europe for competitions as i've unfortunately discovered, whereas being on the continent makes it a lot easier. we might struggle to get many more than 100 taking this into account...

my next comp, which i guess will be swiss, i would like.... sub 20 average  sub 1 OH (small hands), sub 7 pyraminx average and sub 5 BLD. not bothered about the rest really.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

isnt there going to be/isnt there a new train system that means that you can get on a train in London and get off in Luxembourg? i was under the impression that that was going to open soon... so that could be another method of travel for our European friends.
i would imagine that a weekend away, including travel and hotel costs could be at least 200 euro or more for anyone on the continent... damn britain. 
well, if we have another competition, but make it not as worth going to as the UK Open that would be nice... 
for example we could have one somewhere easy to get to by train, relatively central in terms of cubing population distribution, and a single day, with the usual events, plus maybe an FMC challenge or something. birmingham, july 2009 anyone?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

it is really annoying how it adds up. if i stay in a hotel i've spent upwards of £250 i think on travel food hotels blah blah. the best thing is to make friends with other nice cubers that let you stay at their house  i can see why a lot of people don't want to spent that much money on going away for a weekend. it's an extravagance that i should probably stop. even if there is some kind of train to luxembourg, it's still not really the same as leaving your house, driving for two hours, and getting to a competition in another country.. that's so very convenient!! 

as for having a one day competition... i just think two days is so much more fun. you spend more time with people and it's not so pressured. you also do loads more events. selfish as it may sound, if i organise a comp, i want the events i like to be in it!

n.b. it would also be awesome to do loads of unofficial random events like they did/do at swedish cube day.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i can see your point... and the hypothetical train was just an example. basically the new train terminal is meant to deliver trains from places in the UK (that isnt the town with the channel tunnel) to europe.

i know that there are four places in sheffield that might put up a fellow cuber for the night (definitely one  )... 

when considering the sheer number of competitions that are likely in europe next year, i doubt that MOST people will feel the need to come over, and spend ridiculous sums... i dont know.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2008)

i guess some people just want to come to england ... it's a great excuse. cubing is actually a fantastic excuse to visit places you wouldn't normally. i am definitely up for putting cubers up for a night or two, even if it's just for a random meet up. doesn't need to be a comp or anything, just let me know!


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

this christmas holiday we should have a little cubemeet maybe


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2008)

i agree. well, after actual christmas day, i'm more than happy to host some kind of cube day or something at my house. i will have to slightly limit numbers but it should be okay!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 10, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> it is really annoying how it adds up. if i stay in a hotel i've spent upwards of £250 i think on travel food hotels blah blah. the best thing is to make friends with other nice cubers that let you stay at their house  i can see why a lot of people don't want to spent that much money on going away for a weekend. it's an extravagance that i should probably stop. even if there is some kind of train to luxembourg, it's still not really the same as leaving your house, driving for two hours, and getting to a competition in another country.. that's so very convenient!!
> 
> as for having a one day competition... i just think two days is so much more fun. you spend more time with people and it's not so pressured. you also do loads more events. selfish as it may sound, if i organise a comp, i want the events i like to be in it!
> 
> n.b. it would also be awesome to do loads of unofficial random events like they did/do at swedish cube day.



Cubing is the best excuse to travel around the world and meet people! Cost can vary between 0 Euro (within driving range, staying at a friends place), 200 Euro for international (European) tournaments, 1000 Euro (flying to the USA and staying there for a week) or even several thousands Euro (driving to the next World Championship for a month)

But costs is entirely irrelevant if you compare it to the joy and life experience it gets you.

All of this said, I did go to Geneva Open this weekend because it was easier to reach then the UK Open. It is so much fun to get in your car in The Netherlands on Friday afternoon (leaving work), pick up Erik on a random trainstation, pick up another cuber somewhere along the road (Sebastien Aaroux in Aachen), drive to Switserland, knock on the door of Svens house way after midnight and having Clement Gallet "babysitting" his house because Sven was at a party. Then you meet more of your friends at the competition the next day and some of those stayed at Svens place the next night.

(I do realise I am the most extreme travelling cuber though)

Charlie, I can pretty much guarantee that I will be visiting you in England this year!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Charlie, I can pretty much guarantee that I will be visiting you in England this year!



You are always welcome at mine Arnaud!


----------



## Ton (Nov 10, 2008)

UK open item on Dutch TV????

http://www.rtl.nl/components/actueel/rtlnieuws/miMedia/2008/week46/ma_700_kubus.avi_plain.xml


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 10, 2008)

Now I feel like I was there


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can watch the bit that was showed on ITV Granada? I saw the ione on Sky News but not this one.

I can't find it but the guy said it would be on the wesbite.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2008)

is the sky one online?
we were on tv in canada too. how strange?!


----------



## Garmon (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the video, it's funny when Breanden says "It's not bad" about a 7 second solve.


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2008)

There is going to be an unofficial Sheffield Open some point.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I'd be able to make it to Sheffield, just depends when it is, since I'm going to be busy for the next few months.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 10, 2008)

joey said:


> There is going to be an unofficial Sheffield Open some point.



I really hope so, I don't really have any excuse not to go to that.


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2008)

the itv one is quite hard to find.
i dont have time to trawl through links so ill just tell you...
first go on itvlocal.com then go on yorkshire, then search calender, and it was on tuesday. if the presenters are NOT gaynor and john then you have the wrong one. go back to 'search region' and try a different link to yorkshire. we're on about 18.50. you have to watch it tonight, as it goes off tomorrow.

EDIT
i wouldnt mind helping organise a sheffield open at all. seeing as i live here and this summer i will have plenty of time theres no reason why i shouldnt...
EDIT 2
kolraz, page 24...
EDIT 3 (why cant i just remember to say things all at once?)
can someone link the sky vid? i want to see if i got on... and also i wanna see the interviews etc


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > There is going to be an unofficial Sheffield Open some point.
> ...



doubt i'd make it up. sheffield is a real mission for me.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to see if that line of cubers I was in was on TV. I won too!

Sheffield Open would be great. It's closer than Manchester, and reaching Manchester wasn't bad.


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2008)

I was talking about an *unofficial* sheffield open, guys. Probably some time in the next few months, I'll hop on a train to sheffield, to hang out with those sheffield guys. Then we can post mini-results here.


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2008)

im good whatever we do


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 10, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> is the sky one online?
> we were on tv in canada too. how strange?!



Nope, My Mam recorded it and I watched it when I got back.

Escher, I have already seen that ITV piece, I was meaning the one they filmed on the day of the UK Open. They said it would be on that night.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 10, 2008)

Ton said:


> UK open item on Dutch TV????
> 
> http://www.rtl.nl/components/actueel/rtlnieuws/miMedia/2008/week46/ma_700_kubus.avi_plain.xml



 Grrr! Requires M$ Silverlight! Has it been YouTubed yet?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 10, 2008)

i think it was just the same as the sky news one msemtd... as far as i'm aware sky was the only one to film me...


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 10, 2008)

joey said:


> I was talking about an *unofficial* sheffield open, guys. Probably some time in the next few months, I'll hop on a train to sheffield, to hang out with those sheffield guys. Then we can post mini-results here.



sound good to me.


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 17, 2008)

My girlfriend recorded the new broadcast on her phone and sent it to me, i might put it on youtube even though the quality sucks. Is there any chance we could do a competition down near me? I know none of you live this way, but I say London would be a good place as its easy for people to get to due to the public transport and stuff? I don't know, its just an idea


----------



## gasmus (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if someone has lost a cube?

I was just going through my big box of cubes and found one that isnt mine that i must have accidentally picked up

I'm pretty sure its a type A with textured tiles


----------



## Escher (Nov 23, 2008)

not mine 

lol i would claim it if i was more immoral


----------



## Garmon (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a nice cube, but isn't mine.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 23, 2008)

Not one of mine!

I gained rather than lost a cube, as I'm sure most of the people there did, in the form of the promotional Manchester United cube. At risk of appearing to be a little ungrateful to the event promoters (or perhaps Manchester United  ) I've decided to turn mine into a regular cube. The promotional cube is a genuine Rubik's brand and may well be exactly the same as a "store-bought" apart from the stickers of course. Whilst initially very stiff and annoying to work with, I dismantled and lubed it which worked wonders but it really demanded more freedom of movement. When I removed the glued-on caps I found the cube to be riveted, so it's rather limited without replacing the core (unless there's a another way). It is now de-stickered and awaiting a set of CubeSmith stickers which should turn it into a very good teaching cube.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 23, 2008)

My Manchester cube is also really good (very fast), I took off the stickers also, but I won't get stickers till after Christmas .


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I found it wasn't a bad cube. It took me a while to take off the centre caps (due to the glue, I later found) and I was disappointed to see it was riveted.

Also, no, I haven't lost a cube.

(How is this thread still going )


----------

